# Υπάρχει κανόνας για τελικό -ν πριν από ξένη λέξη;



## erenta (Apr 24, 2020)

Καλημέρα, συνάδελφοι

Ελπίζω να είστε όλοι καλά :)

Υπάρχει κάποιος κανόνας που λέει τι κάνουμε με τις ξένες λέξεις και το τελικό -ν πριν από αυτές, όταν δεν τις μεταγράφουμε;

π.χ. τη Sony ή την Sony;

Η λογική μου λέει να μεταγράψω νοερά την ξένη λέξη και ανάλογα με το πρώτο γράμμα που προκύπτει να βάλω ή να μην βάλω τελικό -ν. 

*Αυτό το έχουμε γραμμένο σε κανένα βιβλίο;* 

Ευχαριστώ πολύ,


----------



## nickel (Apr 24, 2020)

Καλημέρα.

Να σου πω πρώτα την προσωπική μου άποψη. Στη συνέχεια, θα ψάξω μπας και έχει ασχοληθεί κανείς άλλος μ' αυτό.

Προφανώς σε απασχολεί το τελικό ν του θηλυκού άρθρου. Δεν σε απασχολεί το τελικό ν του αρσενικού αφού έχουμε συμφωνήσει ότι θα γράφουμε πάντα _τον_ για να μην προβληματιζόμαστε. Ούτε του ουδέτερου, αφού γράφουμε πάντα _το_. 

Σε κείμενο με μεταγραμμένες ξένες λέξεις ακολουθούμε τους κανόνες για το τελικό ν (διαφωνώντας στο αν θα βάζουμε _τη_ ή _την_ πριν από _μπ_, _γκ_, _ντ_). Οπότε «τη Σάντι». Είναι ένας κανόνας που μεταφέρει στον γραπτό λόγο έναν φωνητικό κανόνα, έναν κανόνα του προφορικού λόγου. Γιατί θα έπρεπε να κάνουμε κάτι διαφορετικό όταν η ξένη λέξη είναι αμετάγραπτη; Θα πρέπει να καταλαβαίνουμε όταν μας μιλάει κάποιος κατά πόσο μας λέει «τη Σάρα Μπράιτμαν» ή «τη Sarah Brightman»; Οπότε: «τη Sony». Όπως «τη σώνει». 

Αργότερα θα ψάξω και τα κιτάπια. Όχι πως θα με κάνουν να αλλάξω γνώμη...


----------



## Zazula (Apr 24, 2020)

Τη ή την STM;



nickel said:


> Είναι ένας κανόνας που μεταφέρει στον γραπτό λόγο έναν φωνητικό κανόνα, έναν κανόνα του προφορικού λόγου.


Κανένας "κανόνας", τα 'χουμε πει αυτά πολλάκις. Άλλοι προφέρουν -ν παντού, άλλοι δεν προφέρουν εκεί που "θα 'πρεπε", άλλοι δεν έχουν ενιαίο τρόπο ακόμη και σε όμοιες περιπτώσεις. Απλώς μια ανεξήγητη εμμονή στο τελικό -ν, στον πιο άχρηστο και άνευ αντικειμένου γραμματικό "κανόνα".


----------



## erenta (Apr 24, 2020)

Νίκο, εν ψάχνω την περίπτωση όπου κάνουμε μεταγραφή. Ψάχνω βιβλιογρ. αναφορά για την περίπτωση στην οποία αφήνουμε αυτούσια τη λέξη με ξένους χαρακακτήρες. Μόνο στο Διοργανικό βρίσκω για τα θηλυκά.

Υπάρχει κάποιος κανόνας που λέει ότι το τελικό -ν διατηρείται πάντα πριν από ξένες λέξεις, επειδή δεν ξέρουμε όλες τις γλώσσες και δεν γνωρίζουμε πώς μεταγράφεται κάθε ξένη λέξη, για την αποφυγή λάθους;

Πηγή ψάχνω :) 
Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## erenta (Apr 24, 2020)

Zazula said:


> Κανένας "κανόνας", τα 'χουμε πει αυτά πολλάκις.



Συμφωνώ, αλλά τι να απαντήσω στους μεταφραστές μου που επιμένουν ότι αυτό λέει ο κανόνας; Το είπε ο Zazulas; :)


----------



## Zazula (Apr 24, 2020)

erenta said:


> Συμφωνώ, αλλά τι να απαντήσω στους μεταφραστές μου που επιμένουν ότι αυτό λέει ο κανόνας; Το είπε ο Zazulas; :)


Α, όχι. :) Δεν τα έλεγα σε σένα, αλλά στον Νίκο — είναι κλασικό pet hate μου το τελικό νι!


----------



## erenta (Apr 24, 2020)

Εν ολίγοις, το τελικό νι το βάζουμε με βάση το πώς προφέρουμε μια λέξη ή με βάση το πώς μεταγράφεται μια λέξη;


----------



## nickel (Apr 24, 2020)

Αν μεταγράψουμε τη λέξη, εφαρμόζουμε τον κανόνα για το άρθρο _τη/την_ που ακολουθούμε σε κάθε άλλη περίπτωση.

Αν δεν μεταγράψουμε τη λέξη, εφαρμόζουμε τον κανόνα για το άρθρο _τη/την_ που ακολουθούμε σε κάθε άλλη περίπτωση εφόσον το πώς θα διαβαστεί η λέξη είναι γνωστό όχι μόνο στον συντάκτη αλλά και στους αναγνώστες. Αν δεν ξέρουμε πώς διαβάζεται το όνομα, βάζουμε _την_ και κάνουμε την πάπια. Βέβαια, ο καλός μεταφραστής βρίσκει πώς προφέρεται η λέξη και, αν την αφήσει αμετάγραπτη, βοηθά κάπως και τον αναγνώστη να τη διαβάσει. (Εδώ ανοίγει άλλη συζήτηση.)

Αλλά αυτά τα λέω εγώ και εξακολουθώ να μην ξέρω τι λένε τα κιτάπια.


----------



## erenta (Apr 24, 2020)

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι για τον χρόνο σου!


----------



## nickel (Apr 24, 2020)

Η σχετική αναφορά στον Οδηγό της ΕΕ:

Η μοναδική περίπτωση στην οποία δικαιολογείται εξαίρεση από τον σχετικό κανόνα είναι όταν ακολουθεί ξένη λέξη η οποία αρχίζει μεν από φωνήεν, και συγκεκριμένα από *eu ή u*, αλλά, κατά την προφορά της στα αγγλικά, ακούγεται ο εξακολουθητικός φθόγγος /γ/, πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι κανονικά το ν θα έπρεπε να παραλειφθεί. Χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα τέτοιας λέξης είναι η λέξη *Eurostat* και, γενικά, όλες οι λέξεις που αρχίζουν ή έχουν ως πρώτο Συνθετικό το «Euro» (Eurofer, Europol κ.λπ.). Στις περιπτώσεις αυτές, επειδή μερικοί αναγνώστες ενδέχεται να προφέρουν τη λέξη όχι με την αγγλική αλλά με τη γαλλική προφορά της, στην οποία δεν ακούγεται ο φθόγγος /γ/, συνιστάται να μπαίνει το ν, για να αποφεύγονται δυσάρεστες χασμωδίες. Επομένως: την Eurostat, την Europol (όταν δεν την αναφέρουμε με την ελληνική της ονομασία: Ευρωπόλ), την Euratom (όταν δεν την αναφέρουμε με την ελληνική της ονομασία: Ευρατόμ) κ.ο.κ.


----------



## nickel (Apr 24, 2020)

Ο _Οδηγός_ της Άννας Ιορδανίδου δεν λέει τίποτα για αμετάγραπτες λέξεις. 

Ούτε το _Λεξικό των δυσκολιών_ του καθηγητή Μπαμπινιώτη. Θυμίζω, με την ευκαιρία, ότι ο καθηγητής δεν θεωρεί απαραίτητο το ν όταν ακολουθεί μπ, ντ, γκ. Έτσι γράφει: τη μπάλα, τη ντροπή, τη γκαρνταρόμπα. Οπότε θα έγραφε μάλλον: τη Barcelona, τη Dortmund, τη Gloucester City.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 24, 2020)

Zazula said:


> Τη ή την STM;


Επειδή μέχρι τώρα το ερώτημά μου δεν καλύφθηκε, ας το επαναφέρω: Τι κάνουμε σε αυτή την περίπτωση; Και πρέπει να γνωρίζουμε από ποια γλώσσα προέρχεται το (πχ εταιρικό) ακρωνύμιο ώστε να κάμουμε ορθό συλλαβισμό;

ΥΓ Σκεφτείτε λχ πόσα «τη(ν) RB» θα αντιμετωπίσουμε τώρα λόγω Ντετόλ και των γνωστών ταμπ(αριφ)ικών δηλώσεων.


----------



## daeman (Apr 24, 2020)

Zazula said:


> Zazula said:
> 
> 
> > Τη ή την STM;
> ...





Zazula said:


> dharvatis said:
> 
> 
> > Παρόμοιο πρόβλημα υπάρχει με ορισμένες αγγλικές συντομογραφίες: θα γράφατε π.χ. *την LD* (γιατί διαβάζετε «την ελ-ντι») ή *τη LD* (για να διαβαστεί «τη lethal dose»);
> ...



Is STM your MO? :twit:

*Τελικό ν πριν από νοούμενο σύμφωνο*




dharvatis said:


> Μια που υπάρχει αυτό το νήμα, να ρωτήσω τι κάνετε με το τελικό _ν_ μπροστά από ξένα αρκτικόλεξα; Για παράδειγμα, θα γράψετε «τη CT» (θεωρώντας ότι θα διαβαστεί «σι-τι») ή «την CT» αφού είναι _COmputed tomography_; Ή κατά περίπτωση, ανάλογα με το πώς το λέτε εσείς;



Την UEFA ή τη UEFA;
Την U.N.I.C.E.F. ή τη U.N.I.C.E.F.;
Την HELEXPO ή τη HELEXPO;
Την Ltd ή τη Ltd;
Την NRA ή τη NRA;

Ωστόσο, πριν περιπλέξω το ζήτημα πιάνοντας τα αρκτικόλεξα, *τη Sony*, αφού διαβάζουμε «τη Σόνι», χωρίς γραπτό κανόνα για τσιτάρισμα, αλλά με τον ασφαλέστερο μπούσουλα, τη λογική, ειδικά σε τέτοια περίπτωση που δεν βλέπω άλλη επιλογή.



erenta said:


> Η λογική μου λέει να μεταγράψω νοερά την ξένη λέξη και ανάλογα με το πρώτο γράμμα που προκύπτει να βάλω ή να μην βάλω τελικό -ν.


----------



## nickel (Apr 24, 2020)

Zazula said:


> Τη ή την STM;



Πρέπει να έχω συμφραζόμενα για να απαντήσω. Δεν γίνεται να πετάς ένα οποιοδήποτε αρκτικόλεξο και να θέλεις να μαντέψω τι είναι. (Αν και νομίζω ότι έχω απαντήσει.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 24, 2020)

Ας βάζουμε κι ένα ν στο θηλυκό και θα είμαστε εντάξει στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις. Πρακτικά πράγματα.


----------



## nickel (Apr 25, 2020)

Ενδεχομένος κι αν αρχίσουμε να τα γράφουμε όλα με τα βασικά φονίεντα (και σίμφονα) θα ίμαστε εντάξι στις περισότερες περιπτόσις. Ακόμα πιο πρακτικά πράγματα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 25, 2020)

nickel said:


> Ενδεχομένος κι αν αρχίσουμε να τα γράφουμε όλα με τα βασικά φονίεντα (και σίμφονα) θα ίμαστε εντάξι στις περισότερες περιπτόσις. Ακόμα πιο πρακτικά πράγματα.


Εντελώς λάθος παραλληλισμός κατά τη γνώμη μου.

Ο Ζάζουλας έθεσε ένα καίριο πρακτικό ερώτημα. Δεν ξέρουμε σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις πώς θα προφέρει κάποιος την ξένη λέξη ή την ξένη συντομογραφία. Άσε τις συντομογραφίες. Πιάσε τα ονόματα. Τι είναι η Unesco; Ουνέσκο, Ινεσκό ή Γιουνέσκο; Συντομογραφία που έγινε λέξη οκ. Η Europol είναι Γιούροπολ, Εροπόλ, Εουροπόλ ή Οϊροπόλ; Από τη στιγμή λοιπόν που το τελικό ν στα θηλυκά (η Ουνέσκο/Γιουνέσκο) εξαρτάται από κάτι μη παγιωμένο, τότε και ο γραπτός λόγος δεν μπορεί να πάρει παγιωμένη μορφή. 

Οπότε, το πολύ πολύ να αναδιαμορφώσω την προηγούμενη «απόλυτη» πρότασή μου:

Το τελικό ν μπροστά από θηλυκά ονόματα γραμμένα με ξένο (ή αγγλικό, ίσως, μόνο -- τι θα κάνουμε αν είναι με το κυριλλικό που μοιάζει με το δικό μας ή το κορεάτικο, άλλη συζήτηση) αλφάβητο ακολουθεί τους κανόνες ορθογραφίας της ελληνικής γλώσσας ανάλογα με την προφορά της ξένης λέξης. Σε περίπτωση αμφιβολίας σημειώνεται το τελικό -ν (ή δεν σημειώνεται, ό,τι αποφασιστεί, κολλήματα και κωλύματα δεν έχω).


----------



## nickel (Apr 25, 2020)

Έκανα κι εγώ μια απόλυτη διατύπωση επειδή το #15 διαβάζεται σαν μια γενικότερη τοποθέτηση για το θηλυκό άρθρο, όχι για το θηλυκό άρθρο πριν από ξένη συντομογραφία. 

Κατάλαβα τώρα αυτό που λες αλλά εγώ το βλέπω διαφορετικά. Αν ο συντάκτης του κειμένου τηρεί με ακρίβεια κάποιον κανόνα για αυτό το ν και ο αναγνώστης το αντιληφθεί, τότε στην περίπτωση μιας λέξης ή συντομογραφίας με διαφορετικές προφορές η επιλογή άρθρου που κάνει ο συντάκτης μπορεί να επιβάλει και τον τρόπο που θα διαβαστεί η λέξη που ακολουθεί. Ο συντάκτης έχει το δικαίωμα να επιβάλει την προσωπική του άποψη. (Γι’ αυτό έγραψα στο #8 «βάζουμε _την_ και κάνουμε την πάπια» — δείχνω ότι εκεί ο μεταφραστής δεν κάνει την απαραίτητη έρευνα για να αναλάβει μια ευθύνη που του ανήκει.)

Για παράδειγμα, θα έγραφα «την Unesco» και «την NKVD» με την ελπίδα να εμπνεύσω τον αναγνώστη να διαβάσει «την Ουνέσκο» και «την Εν-Κα-Βε-Ντε» (αν και κάποιοι θα προτιμούσαν να τις γράψουν έτσι, στα ελληνικά). Ψιλά γράμματα, θα συμφωνήσω. Αλλά η χαρά του ψείρα.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 25, 2020)

Γι' αυτό φυσικά εγώ θα πω «την» παντού και πάντα, ελληνικά-ξένα, να ησυχάσουμε. Ας ξεφορτωθούμε επιτέλους τον αχρηστότερο κανόνα από καταβολής σύμπαντος.


----------



## nickel (Apr 25, 2020)

Zazula said:


> Γι' αυτό φυσικά εγώ θα πω «την» παντού και πάντα, ελληνικά-ξένα, να ησυχάσουμε. Ας ξεφορτωθούμε επιτέλους τον αχρηστότερο κανόνα από καταβολής σύμπαντος.



Είπαμε ότι εδώ δεν προωθούμε ούτε τις καλύτερες ιδέες αν πρόκειται να μας βάλουν σε μπελάδες με τον επιμελητή μας. Οπότε καταλαβαίνεις τι θα πω για μια ιδέα με την οποία δεν συμφωνώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 25, 2020)

nickel said:


> Για παράδειγμα, θα έγραφα «την Unesco» και «την NKVD» με την ελπίδα να εμπνεύσω τον αναγνώστη να διαβάσει «την Ουνέσκο» και «την Εν-Κα-Βε-Ντε» ...


Άρα, αναλαμβάνεις εσύ ρυθμιστικό ρόλο με βάση κάτι αυθαίρετο --την προφορά στα αγγλικά, στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, που όμως καλύπτει τις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις. :)

Α, και τη Νικαβεντέ, φυσικά, (όπως έχεις ήδη πει εσύ, δυο σχόλια πιο κάτω από την επόμενη παραπομπή). :)

Νικαβεντέ από τη Λεξιλογία όπου, ω της καμίας έκπληξης, είχαμε ξανακάνει τη συζήτηση που κάνουμε τώρα:



Costas said:


> Είχα γράψει ΝιΚαΒεΝτέ αλλά μου πρότεινε η διορθώτρια να το κάνουμε NKVD και της είπα "ό,τι νομίζεις, κάνε". Και πράγματι, έτσι το έκανε.


----------



## nickel (Apr 25, 2020)

drsiebenmal said:


> Άρα, αναλαμβάνεις εσύ ρυθμιστικό ρόλο



Σε όλα όσα γράφει κάποιος έχει την ευθύνη των επιλογών του και άρα ρυθμιστικό ρόλο/λόγο. 



drsiebenmal said:


> Α, και τη Νικαβεντέ, φυσικά, (όπως έχεις ήδη πει εσύ, δυο σχόλια πιο κάτω από την επόμενη παραπομπή). :)



Μα γι' αυτό διάλεξα αυτό το παράδειγμα, διότι στο #12 ο Zazula σαν να μας λέει ότι θα προτιμούσε να την προφέρει ΕνΚαΒεΝτέ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 25, 2020)

nickel said:


> Μα γι' αυτό διάλεξα αυτό το παράδειγμα, διότι στο #12 ο Zazula σαν να μας λέει ότι θα προτιμούσε να την προφέρει ΕνΚαΒεΝτέ.



Ο Ζαζ είναι μικρό παιδί, δεν ξεύρει από αυτά τα πράγματα...


----------

